# Blue Heeler/ACD Blind and needs help



## ruckusluvr (Sep 20, 2009)

Tomorrow I am picking up a foster dog. The dog was a farmers dog, the dog worked cattle for him. Well the dog has Progressive Retinal Atrophy and is going blind. So it can no longer do its farm work. The owner mentioned shooting the dog. So of course I step in and agree to take the dog.

there is no way I can have three forever dogs! I have already contacted two rescue groups. If anyone has any ideas on how to find a breed rescue who would take it, I dont care if its half around the world! any ideas on finding this dog a responsible loving home would be greatly appreciated!
I have not heard back from the two rescue groups yet, but it was only 30 minutes ago that I emailed them.


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

Try these people...

http://www.rollingdogranch.org/dogs/callie.html


----------

